# Announcing adoption to family etc



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

hi did you send anything out to family and friends? If so did you include a photo?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

We sent out arrival cards for our lo's (that DH made) .
Info included a few lines to say ***** had joined our family etc etc, his/her name, DOB, date they joined us, and a few more lines to sign off.
We didn't include a photo, but that was just our choice.

Exciting times 

Anj x


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

How did you tell people in the first place that you were adopting? 
Thanks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh...that's a much longer answer, I wouldn't know where to start!  

Tbh I don't completely remember, as it seems so long ago now, about 5+ years before we started our first assessment.
I think it varied greatly from person to person though, dependant on the relationship, as did the reactions.
I remember we did receive a very positive response though . 
Just be prepared for LOTS of questions as we found people did tend to very quickly want to work through their own worries/uncertainties around welcoming an adopted child into the family.
I think on the whole they had the very natural worries of whether they'd love a child the same if he/she wasn't born into the family.
I have to say btw the answer was a very big yes, as our two are adored by all our family and friends 
I think initially we didn't expect so many questions from people, and some of them (especially from people not so close) were downright daft and plain nosey.

I think that would be my main advice, be prepared for lots of discussion after you start telling people, and don't feel pressured into answering all of the more 'probing' questions  

Lots of luck,

Anj x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Just to answer the question regarding announcement cards.  we sent out an announcement card when we took our son home.  we sent the announcement card to family and friends and ours had a big photo of our son on the front .  There was no reason (for us), not to include a photo as we only sent the card to trusted family and friends.  Everyone wanted to see what he looked like, especially as we were strict with having that period when it was just the three of us so we didn't have visitors for a while ;-)


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We sent arrival home cards and we did have photos on them. I remember going to tell my mum and dad we had made the decision to end our ivf journey. I wasn't sure how they would react as they had offered to fund a go for us.  My mum just smiled and looked like a weight had been lifted from her shoulders. My dad said well you 2 always make the right decision out of a pretty **** set of cards and you know we will always be here to support you both.  Right who wants a drink as he got up and left the room. I have since found out he was crying in the kitchen. (No not out of relief that his bank balance would remain intact.) He also cried at Bubba celebration day he is so blown away by our little girl she melts his heart. She is grandchild no 7 and he really has a special bond with Bubba. 

Do what feels right for you and your family it's your moment be proud to be parents as it's truly the hardest most rewarding thing I have ever done.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I made my own announcement cards.  
I paintedthe bottom of my sons feet and stood him on some plain card.
I then made this into cards and put at the top, our family has grown by two feet.
Inside I put that we were pleased to announce the adoption if our son xxxxxxxxxx
He was born on xx,xx,xxxx and joined our family on xx,xx,xxxx


I also put a small picture of him on the inside.


With regards to telling family and friends, we had to tell our references very early on. But the rest of the family and friends we waiting until we were linked before saying anything.


Good luck xxx


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I think most will be positive when we tell them, as we've been trying for a long time. But don't think I'll say anything until end of stage 1 apart from references.
T


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We didn't really want to tell many people until after approval so only close family knew. But my mum was so excited about she told everyone else! Now we are approved we are open with everyone but I'm sure many are so fed up talking about it as it has been going on so long x


----------

